# the ratio of black people in european cities



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

where is the city the ratio of black people is highest among capital cities in europe ? 


in my thought,

1 Paris
2 London
3 Amsterdam
4 Lisbon
5 Stockholm
6 Brussel
7 Copenhagen
8 Vienna
9 Berlin
10 Rome



right?


----------



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

wtf?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Paris and London would have a higher ratio. Spanish cities like Madrid and Barcelona would have a no. as well.

The majority of those from Paris are from former French colonies in Africa like Senegal or Mali while those in London are from Kenya or Nigeria.

How about Asian cities? HK has a no. of Nigerians living here.


----------



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

prolly about 1% in aus


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen has about 3% ( dark skinned people with African origin ) where Somalian refugees make up the largest group and count for 1%

If you count countries like Marocco and Egypt the number will be around 5%

( the vast majority of immigrants and refugees in Denmark comes from the middle east, Turkey and Pakistan - 15% of the people in Copenhagen )


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Most black immigrants in London hail from Nigeria, Ghana, Uganda, Kenya, (Somalia), Jamaica and Trinidad.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

...the ratio of jews in european cities...the ratio of racists in european cities...the ratios of hitler's in the making in european cities? What's the point of this racist undertone thread?


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

My city, seoul is extremly homogenous and monolithic city in racial organization..

Maybe, 99.9% of population are yellow colored face, black hair, black eye.... 
I hate that too much.

I always feel the attitude or mind of seoul's citizen as monolithic too. 

In my city, I want to see various races and cultures like european city.

when I visit europe I envied various races and cultures in there very much....

Our city and country ought to have more various races(black,white,yellow) and cultures for globalization.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I know what you mean.. personly I'm very hapy for the etnic diversity we have in Denmark ( except for some religius fanatics ).. and the delicius food they bring with them :drool:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

unoh said:


> My city, seoul is extremly homogenous and monolithic city in racial organization..
> 
> 99.9% of population are yellow colored face, black hair, black eye....
> I hate that too much.
> ...


It's the same thing as with Japanese cities. 

Anyway, aren't there alot of Filipinos working in Seoul? They're one diversity


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Anyway, aren't there alot of Filipinos working in Seoul? They're one diversity


As I know, they mostly work in industrial cities(like ulsan, ansan, changwon), not seoul 

In case of korea, Industrial complexes are in local area...
Seoul is not industrial region any more.


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

harkerb said:


> ...the ratio of jews in european cities...the ratio of racists in european cities...the ratios of hitler's in the making in european cities? What's the point of this racist undertone thread?


 hno: 

Gotta love living in the age of such political correctness, that you can't even maturely talk about ethnic populations in certain cities around the world without being labelled a racist!

Anyway, vishalt, the newest wave of immigrants to Australia are Sudanese and Iraqis.

In the coming years i can see the 1st and 2nd generation African population in Australia being on par with many other ethnic groups.

There was actually a small Sudanese themed festival in Blacktown (where alot have settled) a few months ago. Some of the food is beautiful!


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

I can smell discrimination.


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

Mosaic said:


> I can smell discrimination.


Yes, 'discrimination' from the side of political correctness... :sleepy:

But here is the etnic diversity of Amsterdam in 2002 and 2030:

Antillianen = people from the Dutch Antilles
Zuid-Europeanen = people from southern Europe
Turken = people from Turkey
Marokkanen = people from Morocco 
Surinamers = people from Suriname
(niet) Geindustrialiseerde landen = (non) industrialized countries
Nederlanders = Dutch

2002:










2030:










http://www.amsterdamleeftsamen.nl/f...tniciteit/Inwoners_naar_etnische_afkomst.html


It's a small world after all...


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

What is "black"? If you are talking about black ratio means that there is a clear line. That may go for some places but for others not. Amsterdam, Paris, London - these are places with low social integration and mixture rates and you can see clearly the difference of skin colour. In lots of places the mixture is high and you can't differ anymore if this person is more Asian, African or European in colour. Brazil is a famous example (not in Europe, I know but anyway), for the Nazis and other groups (also scientists) before and after always put it as the example why this nation can't have a prosperous future: it's the multienthnic genetical cocktail that degrades the brain and the social function.... BULLSHIT!

And why do I write that? Because discussions like these and topics like this thread's contain a certain danger...


----------



## kenbrown (Mar 29, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> Amsterdam, Paris, London - these are places with low social integration and mixture rates and you can see clearly the difference of skin colour..


That's certainly not true about London. The amount of intermarriage and social mixing between black and white is very high. Also we tend to live in the same places - unlike some American (& maybe even French?) cities there are no entirely black suburbs or Asian suburbs and very few if any entirely white suburbs (I can't think of anywhere offhand)

In inner London there are almost certainly no significant streets or housing estates (i.e. public housing projects, schemes) inhabited by only one group. Probably no large buildings either.


----------



## S.Yorks Capital (May 21, 2005)

The U.K Black population is meant to be the most intergrated in the whole world. The black popualtion for my city is 2% excluding the many illegal immigrants and asylum seekers.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

I was about to make the same point as the two posters above.

In Britain, the racial group of "mixed race (black & white" is the fastest growing groups in Britain.

Furthermore, races in London are not bound into definable "ghettos". Overall, the population is pretty intergrated:


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Mosaic said:


> I can smell discrimination.


Me too, hmmmm....


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

kenbrown said:


> That's certainly not true about London. The amount of intermarriage and social mixing between black and white is very high. Also we tend to live in the same places - unlike some American (& maybe even French?) cities there are no entirely black suburbs or Asian suburbs and very few if any entirely white suburbs (I can't think of anywhere offhand)
> 
> In inner London there are almost certainly no significant streets or housing estates (i.e. public housing projects, schemes) inhabited by only one group. Probably no large buildings either.



That's not really what I have seen, in London, I saw small Indian, Jamaicans etc neighborhoods, something that is non existant here (we have social ghettos though, which is not the same thing), anyways, I don't want to go further in this because it could turn into city vs city.

The thing is that here, a mixed person will be seen as black (just like he would be seen as white in the west indies or africa)


----------



## tootshibbard (Aug 9, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> Brazil is a famous example (not in Europe, I know but anyway), for the Nazis and other groups (also scientists) before and after always put it as the example why this nation can't have a prosperous future: it's the multienthnic genetical cocktail that degrades the brain and the social function.... BULLSHIT!
> 
> And why do I write that? Because discussions like these and topics like this thread's contain a certain danger...



That is totally true that it is BS. But Brasil (at least some of the urban areas) where intermixing has been high (anything FAR beyond integration and intermixing in Europe or even America) that it doesn't stop racism or mistrust. In Brasil even with the amazing amount of intermixing over centuries it is still a VERY color and race concious place in general.
Therefor some who seem to hvae the theory if of the more intermixing of people and types of people are involved in a society the more tolerant people will become.


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

In Italy there are more immigrants from all the world in the Great Milan than in Roma.
in Milan there are 15% of immigrants inside the municipality (150.000 people over 1.300.000 more or less). in the Metro Area there are other 150.000 over 4.300.000
in Roma there are totally around 220.000 immigrants on less than 3.000.000

the largest part come from North Africa, formerly Yugoslavia and URSS, Albania, Sry Lanka, China, Perù and Equador.

from the central-southern Africa there are only 2 big comunities, from Senegal and Ivory Coast.

then there are old comunities of immigrants arrived decades ago and that today are at the 3th or 4th generation with Italian citizenship, as the Chinese in Milan, the Tunisian in Southern Sicily and the Eritrean in Roma and in Milan.


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

There's also a lot of immigration from Argentina to Italy


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

tootshibbard said:


> That is totally true that it is BS. But Brasil (at least some of the urban areas) where intermixing has been high (anything FAR beyond integration and intermixing in Europe or even America) that it doesn't stop racism or mistrust. In Brasil even with the amazing amount of intermixing over centuries it is still a VERY color and race concious place in general.
> Therefor some who seem to hvae the theory if of the more intermixing of people and types of people are involved in a society the more tolerant people will become.


This is unfortunatly somehow true. A few years ago there was an article in a magazine, that victimes of crimes have been asked: who was robbing you? - A majority answered: A black guy (black means real black there and not just "darker"). In most of the cases when the police got the one in question it turned out that he was mostly not even close to black... 

Especially in the richer SE cities the "Nordestinos" are treated as the illegal poor and dirty imigrants. Because they come from the old colonized plantation areas and their ancestors were mostly black slaves ones, they are in fact darker than the European and Asian based southern Brazilians which leads to a hidden racism: black means poor, means Nordestino, means criminal... it's a shame!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

ure right Lisbon has alot due to african emigrantion from Portuguese speaking countries (Angola, Mozambique, Guinea, Cape Verde)


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

We have just a few immigrants here in the US too. lol


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

to be honest, most regional british or french cities will have a much larger black population than even the biggest cities in most european countries.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

In Stockholm we've seen the last 10-15 years a massive arrival of black people. It was rare to see them before, now you see them everywhere.


----------



## thebackdoorman (Jan 26, 2005)

Any thread tha divides people into categories has racist undertones. It is not how cosmopolitan your city is, it how many black people you have.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

- Seoul
total population : 10,297thousand(2005)
total foreigner : 57thousand(1999) 
ratio : 0.6%

by nationality (1999)
US : 18,763
Japan : 6,332
China : 12,283
UK : 836
France : 1,180
Germany : 1,003
Philipines : 2,005
other : 13,946


----------



## wigo (Jan 23, 2006)

^^, I guess the people from China are mostly ethnic Korean, right?


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

In terms of Korea, while diversity may be lacking in Seoul, no doubt it’s a cosmopolitan melting pot metropolis compared with Pyongyang! 

As for the growing black population in Europe, a couple of months ago, the NY Times Magazine ran an article on Sweden, where thousands of Somalis have settled in Stockholm’s high-rise suburban projects. Athens, Greece is attracting Nigerians & other West & East Africans, some of whom have opened businesses. Even Dublin, Ireland has a Little Africa. So black faces are becoming more common in Dublin even as they remain rare in South Boston, South Buffalo, Chicago’s Bridgeport, & some other traditional Irish American enclaves! Many thousands of blacks are reported to live in Moscow. Even Kiev in the Ukraine has a small Nigerian population. 

However, in terms of European cities with the biggest black populations, no doubt that London & Paris would top the list, probably in that order. Aside from birthplace data, France has no census data by ethnicity & race, so one can only guess at the size of the black population around Paris. But according to the 2001 UK Census London had at least 723,000 African & Caribbean blacks. That’s nearly 10% of London’s 7.3 million residents. That probably excludes blacks who don’t identify as specifically African or Caribbean. 

While tiny numbers of blacks have lived in London for centuries, the major migration of Caribbean blacks started in the late 1940s, tapering off by the early 1960s. 

While London has no solidly black ghettos, West Indians are clustered in various neighborhoods. Brixton & Battersea are noted for their Jamaican populations. Harlesden & Willesden are home to Jamaicans as well as Barbadians & St, Lucian’s. The later also cluster in Paddington. Totenham is home to many Guyanese. Catford and Lea Bridge also have many West Indians. 

However, in recent decades, Africans have been comprised the major black immigration to London. By 2001, London’s black African population had eclipsed the established West Indian population. 

Some Africans have settled in the same neighborhoods as Caribbeans, Clapton being an example. 

But most have settled in other areas. Northumberland Park, New Cross South, Wolwich, Plumstead and Abbey Woods have significant Nigerian populations. Broadwater Farm Estate is home to many Ghanaians. Canning Town, Beckon, Royal Docks, Rye Lane and Pelham have West Africans from various countries. 

Congolese from Central Africa settle along West Green Road. 

And then there are areas where East Africans tend to cluster. North Kensington is home to many of London’s Ethiopians, Eritreans, Sudanese & Djubutians. Crystal Palace, Dormers Wells, Kentish Town, Straford, Wadding and Wembley-Central Square house many Somalis.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

wigo said:


> ^^, I guess the people from China are mostly ethnic Korean, right?


Maybe.... 
they are mainly from Manchuria...


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

Far East nations have geographical handicap in diversity.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Singapore is sort of diverse


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

gronier said:


> There's also a lot of immigration from Argentina to Italy


yes, but we talk about few thousands of people each year. and the most part of them aren't considered as immigrants cause a big number have also the Italian Citizenship.
if you have only one grandparent born in Italy...you can ask the passport andd the citizenship.
so there are thousands of Argentinians (but also from Brazil and Venezuela and Chile) that come in Italy...as Italians, and aren't considered as immigrants.
2 my dear friends come one from Baires and the other one from Caracas.
both are Italians born in S.America and arrived in Milan in the end of 80's.

i think that there are more than 30 Millions of people with Italian acenstor around the world. some millions of them have a double citizenship.
the funny thing is that the most part of them don't speak a word of Italian, but only old dialects of south Italy that are today completely unknow in Italy!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

As for Asia, yes Singapore is diversed, also Malaysia as well. I think the most diversed cities in this region are Hong Kong, Singapore, Kuala Lumpur and Bangkok.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

virtual said:


> That's not really what I have seen, in London, I saw small Indian, Jamaicans etc neighborhoods, something that is non existant here (we have social ghettos though, which is not the same thing), anyways, I don't want to go further in this because it could turn into city vs city.
> 
> The thing is that here, a mixed person will be seen as black (just like he would be seen as white in the west indies or africa)


There are certainly black neighbourhoods (also other ethnic groups) but London's 1 million+ black population is sread across the city north, south, east, and west. There is no part of London with no black people and no part where there are only blacks. Also 50% of black men in Britain have a white partner and more than a third of black women too. London is more racially integrated than Paris and far more so than American cities.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/graphic/0,5812,1395103,00.html

If you look at it, you'll see some communities make up for 58.2% and 54.2% (Indians and bengladeshies), of some districts, you would never see that in France


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

TeKnO_Lx said:


> ure right Lisbon has alot due to african emigrantion from Portuguese speaking countries (Angola, Mozambique, Guinea, Cape Verde)


more than 300.000 black people in Lisbon area!!


----------



## im_from_zw038 (Dec 5, 2003)

the netherlands has 1.000.000 moslims (16.000.000 total poulation) and i gues another 1/1.5 miljion other immigrants. We also have a neighbourhood the bijlmer in amsterdam (80.000 inh)with around 70% black population.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

virtual said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/graphic/0,5812,1395103,00.html
> 
> If you look at it, you'll see some communities make up for 58.2% and 54.2% (Indians and bengladeshies), of some districts, you would never see that in France


The areas of London where there is a high concentration of ethnic minorities are not impoverished. 

There is a large Indian population in Southall, but you would not describe that area as bad-off. 

The Poplar and Tower Hamlets area, where there is a high concentration of Bengalis is slightly worse-off, but it is not a neglected district. This is part of the area that the Olympics is hoping to improve in terms of housing and transport.

Finally, you can see that the Afro-Caribbean population is far more intergrated than the Asian population. This may be because they share the same religion and language as the English, evading a possible culture barrier. 
(Afro-Caribbean immigrants here are predominantly Christian and speak fluent English.) 
Indians, Pakistanis and Bengalis in London have already left a valuable impression upon London, like food (very popular), music and general contribution to the community (eg: Brick Lane Market)


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

I never claimed these were worst off or anything, just that the ethnic ghetto phenomenon is more important in the UK than in France, were seperations are more social, there isn't a single real algerian or malian ghetto in the paris area, but you'll have poor districts and suburbs in which ethnic minorities together constitute the majority.


----------



## Lostboy (Sep 14, 2002)

_If you look at it, you'll see some communities make up for 58.2% and 54.2% (Indians and bengladeshies), of some districts, you would never see that in France_

Monkey is right to say the Black Population is well integrated, however the same cannot quite be said of the Asian Population. Its probably because the former is largely English Speaking and Christian, whereas the latter is not.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

virtual said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/graphic/0,5812,1395103,00.html
> 
> If you look at it, you'll see some communities make up for 58.2% and 54.2% (Indians and bengladeshies), of some districts, you would never see that in France


I find that hard to believe. I have been on packed RER trains and been the only white on board (everyone else was black). On the other hand you can spend a day in some parts of central Paris such as the XVI (though not somewhere like Chatelet-les Halles) and you barely see a black face. And I don't think 50-60% South Asians in London is a very high figure. To be honest I expected higher percentages of Indians in places like Southall. When you walk down the high street it's certainly more than 60% Indian.


----------



## Daniel C. (Jul 1, 2004)

Arpels said:


> more than 300.000 black people in Lisbon area!!


Where are you getting those numbers from?

If you check here: http://www.sef.pt/

The total number of foreigners living in Portugal in 2004 was 449,000, and only about 1/4 of that number came from African countries.

Even if we were to account for naturalized Africans in Portugal, I'm confident that number of black people living in Lisbon would not even come close to the 300,000 as you say we have.


----------



## Daniel C. (Jul 1, 2004)

What I find funny in reading about the numbers of blacks, asians, and muslims living in northern europe is that, I've read all kinds of shit from nordicists talking about how great the "white" race is, and how inferior everybody else is, and then portraying countries like Spain, Portugal, and Italy, as nations where the people are descents of Moors who've mixed with blacks and jews, and therefore are an inferior race as well.

So it's a great irony to see that nowadays there are more blacks, muslims, asians and everything else living the the so called "pure white" nations of northern europe, than there ever was living in the so called "darker skin" races of southern Europe. Moreover, not only are they living there, they're also marrying their women, and men....hahahahahah!!!!!


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hamburg's statistical office doesn't have stats by skin colour or "race". They only look after nationality. However for german standards Hamburg surely has a high ratio of black people (probably even higher than Berlin). And I live in one of the ethnically most diverse districts of Hamburg.

One comment by my neighbour from Rostock: "I don't like Hamburg. Too many black people." :weird: Bad luck for her that in Hamburg she has a job while in "black people free" Rostock she would be unemployed. :lol:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Daniel C. said:


> What I find funny in reading about the numbers of blacks, asians, and muslims living in northern europe is that, I've read all kinds of shit from nordicists talking about how great the "white" race is, and how inferior everybody else is, and then portraying countries like Spain, Portugal, and Italy, as nations where the people are descents of Moors who've mixed with blacks and jews, and therefore are an inferior race as well.
> 
> So it's a great irony to see that nowadays there are more blacks, muslims, asians and everything else living the the so called "pure white" nations of northern europe, than there ever was living in the so called "darker skin" races of southern Europe. Moreover, not only are they living there, they're also marrying their women, and men....hahahahahah!!!!!



Wow, complaining about racism (being anti-southern european), and then acting as a racist yourself ("not only are they living there, they're also marrying their women, and men") in the same post.

And if you consider Paris to be northen Europe (which I don't), then I've rarely met people who had anti-southern european feelings, that was 100 years ago with the italian immigrants.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Monkey said:


> I find that hard to believe. I have been on packed RER trains and been the only white on board (everyone else was black). On the other hand you can spend a day in some parts of central Paris such as the XVI (though not somewhere like Chatelet-les Halles) and you barely see a black face. And I don't think 50-60% South Asians in London is a very high figure. To be honest I expected higher percentages of Indians in places like Southall. When you walk down the high street it's certainly more than 60% Indian.



Try to find me a district or a cité that is more than 60% or 70% of the same ethnic minority in the Paris area.


----------



## Lostboy (Sep 14, 2002)

_Moreover, not only are they living there, they're also marrying their women, and men....hahahahahah!!!!!_

Hilarious.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Daniel C. said:


> ...it's a great irony to see that nowadays there are more blacks, muslims, asians and everything else living the the so called "pure white" nations of northern europe, than there ever was living in the so called "darker skin" races of southern Europe. Moreover, not only are they living there, they're also marrying their women, and men....hahahahahah!!!!!


 Ehmm are you okay there buddy?

Who ever said Northern Europe is "pure white"? Scandinavia is one of the most multicultural places on the planet... it seems to me you got some issues, or suffers from severe lack of knowledge!


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Monkey said:


> There are certainly black neighbourhoods (also other ethnic groups) but London's 1 million+ black population is sread across the city north, south, east, and west. There is no part of London with no black people and no part where there are only blacks.


Paris too !

they are no districts with only black people or white people etc.
My mother is black and she live in 7 arrondissement of Paris (district with eiffel Tower and Dome des Invalides)


----------



## Daniel C. (Jul 1, 2004)

virtual said:


> Wow, complaining about racism (being anti-southern european), and then acting as a racist yourself ("not only are they living there, they're also marrying their women, and men") in the same post.
> 
> And if you consider Paris to be northen Europe (which I don't), then I've rarely met people who had anti-southern european feelings, that was 100 years ago with the italian immigrants.


I'm not being a racist, I did not make any value judgments on whether mixed-race marriages are good or not. I'm just stating that it's supremely ironic that the people that came up with the theories of racial supremacy, eugenics, etc, are now muddling themselves on an unprecedented scale with the very people they deemed “inferior”.

It’s completely laughable!!!

Specially, because these northern “superior” peoples have in the past labeled the southern “inferior” peoples as degenerates for having done similar in their own pasts albeit at much smaller scale.


----------



## Daniel C. (Jul 1, 2004)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Ehmm are you okay there buddy?
> 
> Who ever said Northern Europe is "pure white"? Scandinavia is one of the most multicultural places on the planet... it seems to me you got some issues, or suffers from severe lack of knowledge!


I’m ok buddy, thanks for caring, and I hope likewise you’re ok as well!!!!! 

…and congratulations on Scandinavia being one the most multicultural places on earth.

As for northern Europe not being “pure white”, I agree, it is not, it is filled with Africans, Asians, Muslims, and South Americans, and you guys have shown the numbers to prove it. I’m not disputing that at all.

Cheers!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Daniel C. said:


> I'm not being a racist, I did not make any value judgments on whether mixed-race marriages are good or not. I'm just stating that it's supremely ironic that the people that came up with the theories of racial supremacy, eugenics, etc, are now muddling themselves on an unprecedented scale with the very people they deemed “inferior”.
> 
> It’s completely laughable!!!
> 
> Specially, because these northern “superior” peoples have in the past labeled the southern “inferior” peoples as degenerates for having done similar in their own pasts albeit at much smaller scale.



No place in the world has been free from racism, and that includes southern Europe just as much as northen Europe, what did the Spaniards do in the Philippines and their american colonies? And the Portugese in Africa and Brasil? And the Italians in Ethyopia during WW2?


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

Daniel C. That chip on your shoulder must be a pain to lug around?


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

virtual said:


> Try to find me a district or a cité that is more than 60% or 70% of the same ethnic minority in the Paris area.


It's impossible to prove simply because there are no ethnicity stats in the French census. However my own experiences suggest they are heavily concentrated in some areas and virtually absent from others.


Virtual said:


> And if you consider Paris to be northen Europe (which I don't)


Why not? Paris is certainly northern Europe by geography and climate and I think it has a northern European culture/lifestyle/mentality too.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Daniel C. said:


> Where are you getting those numbers from?
> 
> If you check here: http://www.sef.pt/
> 
> ...


Lisbon has had a Black community for hundreds of years, so many are not 'foreigners' in any sense of the word.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Daniel C. said:


> I'm not being a racist, I did not make any value judgments on whether mixed-race marriages are good or not. I'm just stating that it's supremely ironic that the people that came up with the theories of racial supremacy, eugenics, etc, are now muddling themselves on an unprecedented scale with the very people they deemed “inferior”.
> 
> It’s completely laughable!!!
> 
> Specially, because these northern “superior” peoples have in the past labeled the southern “inferior” peoples as degenerates for having done similar in their own pasts albeit at much smaller scale.


You're a fucking idiot


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

^i like spanish women best. there's something ridiculously sexy about them. they have the best eyes as well. my opinion, like........


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

^ Just go to Russia. Trust me....


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

crawford said:


> Agreed except for the women part and maybe the food. I'd rather eat in Naples or Madrid than in Manchester or Hamburg.


You surely have never tasted Labskaus.  And if you don't like the local cuisine, you can find nearly every other cuisine here too (like in every city with lots of immigrants from different countries).


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

sydney_lad said:


> hno:
> 
> Gotta love living in the age of such political correctness, that you can't even maturely talk about ethnic populations in certain cities around the world without being labelled a racist!
> 
> ...


I'm nor labelling anyone a racist. One just need to be very careful and on the guard about peoples' motives for doing racially based censuses. Black people all over the world have always been the victims of racial hatred, and it would be ignorant and utterly stupid to think that everything is well between the various different races and ethnicities. 
Australia is hardly the racial Utopia you'd like to make it out to be. It's not a very friendly place for peole who are not white. You fail to mention that the South African cricketeer were booed this year on the cricket field for being "kaffers"- a racially derogitive term for our non white players. Nor did you mention the racial riots in Australian cities recently. What about the Hanson factor? So please save us the crap. You country likes to throw non white people in search of an honest life in concentration camps. Now we know Australia has been a concentration camp years ago, but it's time to move on. It's absolutely absurd that a whole continent is inhabited by a population of less than 30 million (90%+ white immigrants). Australia should be devided by the UN into smaller countries where people from other overcrowded countries could move freely to.


----------



## premutos (Mar 17, 2006)

Monkey said:


> Well thanks for that.
> 
> I prefer northern Europe. Bigger, faster, more dynamic and cosmopolitan cities, better looking women, more varied and international choice of food, better opportunities, better connections to the rest of the world.... oh and RICHER.



Sure!!! Especially Britain is worldwide known for its GORGEOUS WOMEN AND DELICIOUS FOOD


----------



## premutos (Mar 17, 2006)

I much rather live in cities like

Valencia
Napoli
Lisbon

than in cities like

Dublin
Birmingham
Brussels


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

premutos said:


> Sure!!! Especially Britain is worldwide known for its GORGEOUS WOMEN AND DELICIOUS FOOD


*Girls:*
I like E/SE Asian girls and Russians best. My girlfriends in London have been from ten different countries. I am currently chasing a Taiwanese girl and there's a sexy Russian Jewish opportunity and there's also a cute Filipina waitress too. My last one was a black South African. It's a shame that no southern European city can offer this kind of variety. And you may bitch at English girls but we produce a lot more beautiful models and actresses than your country does. 

And as I said before southern European girls are hairy, dumpy, and yappy. They need to wax their moustaches and bikini lines. It's gross! They have fat bums and short dumpy legs too. Compare that to a golden tanned, blue-eyed, blonde Scandinavian girl. However IMO Russian girls are easily the best looking Caucasians. They have exotic Slavic/oriental eyes, high cheek bones, crystal clear blue or brown eyes, straight glossy hair, and they're so damn slim and slinky. They come in a choice of colours from Nordic blonde to dark brunette. Oh and they dress like sluts and love "western" guys. They have incredibly sexy bitch attitude too. You won't want any of those dumpy, hairy, yappy southerners after that. 

*Food:*
I think London is the best city in Europe for food and Paris is the only serious rival. Paris has more Michelin starred restaurants in total but London's are more stylish and offer a much wider variety of cuisines (British, French, Italian, Indian, Thai, Chinese, Japanese restauraants all have Michelin stars in London). In any case Paris is northern European too and Michelin are well known for their bias towards French gastronomy. No city in southern Europe even comes close in the number of Michelin stars in London or Paris. And it's not just London and Paris either. In Berlin I had delicious Indian and Turkish food too. I even had excellent sushi in Moscow.

You guys are no narrow minded and parochial when it comes to food. In Italy if the food is not fresh from the surrounding region and prepared in the traditional style then it's not even considered. How limiting! Ever heard of globalisation? Try getting a decent green curry in Athens. Try getting edible dim-sum in Madrid. Try getting good sushi in Rome. Good luck!!

Variety is the spice of life but both variety and spices are hard to find in southern Europe. I once tried cooking a Thai dish for Italian friends in Rome (I didn't dare try and cook them Italian!). I hunted high and low for a tin of coconut milk (!!) which I eventually found from a Bangladeshi shopkeeper. I then tried to get sweet chilli sauce without success. In the end I used passata which I reduced in a pan, adding sugar and dried powdered chilli until I got the sweet and hot effect. I was proud of my ingenuity and the finished effect was a remarkably close substitute but what a chore! In any northern European country I could have just gone to the supermarket!


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Monkey said:


> I prefer northern Europe. Bigger, faster, more dynamic and cosmopolitan cities, better looking women, more varied and international choice of food, better opportunities, better connections to the rest of the world.... oh and RICHER.


:yes:

You live in Valencia or Naples or Lisbon if you want. I'll stay with London, Paris, Amsterdam, Berlin, Krakow, Prague, Moscow etc.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

DiggerD21 said:


> Hamburg's statistical office doesn't have stats by skin colour or "race". They only look after nationality. However for german standards Hamburg surely has a high ratio of black people (probably even higher than Berlin). And I live in one of the ethnically most diverse districts of Hamburg.
> 
> One comment by my neighbour from Rostock: "I don't like Hamburg. Too many black people." :weird: Bad luck for her that in Hamburg she has a job while in "black people free" Rostock she would be unemployed. :lol:


The East Germans are somewhat strange. They come to our properous westgermans cities to find work and then bitch around because its racially too diverse.


----------



## premutos (Mar 17, 2006)

Monkey said:


> *Girls:*And as I said before southern European girls are hairy, dumpy, and yappy. They need to wax their moustaches and bikini lines. It's gross! They have fat bums and short dumpy legs too. Compare that to a golden tanned, blue-eyed, blonde Scandinavian girl. However IMO Russian girls are easily the best looking Caucasians. They have exotic Slavic/oriental eyes, high cheek bones, crystal clear blue or brown eyes, straight glossy hair, and they're so damn slim and slinky. They come in a choice of colours from Nordic blonde to dark brunette. Oh and they dress like sluts and love "western" guys. They have incredibly sexy bitch attitude too. You won't want any of those dumpy, hairy, yappy southerners after that.


sure lad, British women are reknown for their beauty, their gorgeous bodies, their amazing pale ghostly skin color, their fantastic teeth, their gorgeous accent 

That is nothing, go to any place in the world filled with British tourists and you will also be amazed at how womanly they act, especially when they get drunk and have catfights on bars with each other in front of amazed people from other nationalities, or when they get arrested by the police for getting shagged on the street by like 23 men they met at a bar, or when they pass out on the streets of Ibiza TOTALLY DRUNK WITHOUT UNDERWEAR AND THEIR LEGS SPREAD APART, WIDE OPEN FOR EVERY ONE TO SEE WHAT GOD GAVE THEM!!! 

BRITISH WOMEN ARE NEXT TO AMERICAN WOMEN THE MOST BEAUTIFUL WOMEN ON THIS PLANET!!!


----------



## premutos (Mar 17, 2006)

ps: stop claiming russia, they are not NORTHERN EUROPE, they are a league of their own>


----------



## premutos (Mar 17, 2006)

LET'S NOT FORGET THE GORGEOUS BRITISH CITIES

Northern English Cities like Liverpool, Birmingham, Manchester, New Castle Upon Tyne hehehehe FANTASTIC CENTERS OF ARCHITECTURE, CULTURE AND URBAN BEAUTY


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

^ Actually Liverpool does have magnificent architecture. So do other cities like Cambridge, Oxford, Bath, Lincoln, Canterbury, Durham, and Edinburgh (all the best gothic is in northern Europe....  ). Many cities in your country haven't produced anything of creative value for centuries. You just lazily sit on the achievements of people hundreds of years ago. However you can't say that of Liverpool (ever heard of the Beatles for example?  ). And if Moscow isn't in northern Europe then where the hell is it? :dunno:


Hideous Liverpool:


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Monkey said:


> *Girls:*
> I like E/SE Asian girls and Russians best. My girlfriends in London have been from ten different countries. I am currently chasing a Taiwanese girl and there's a sexy Russian Jewish opportunity and there's also a cute Filipina waitress too. My last one was a black South African. It's a shame that no southern European city can offer this kind of variety. And you may bitch at English girls but we produce a lot more beautiful models and actresses than your country does.
> 
> And as I said before southern European girls are hairy, dumpy, and yappy. They need to wax their moustaches and bikini lines. It's gross! They have fat bums and short dumpy legs too. Compare that to a golden tanned, blue-eyed, blonde Scandinavian girl. However IMO Russian girls are easily the best looking Caucasians. They have exotic Slavic/oriental eyes, high cheek bones, crystal clear blue or brown eyes, straight glossy hair, and they're so damn slim and slinky. They come in a choice of colours from Nordic blonde to dark brunette. Oh and they dress like sluts and love "western" guys. They have incredibly sexy bitch attitude too. You won't want any of those dumpy, hairy, yappy southerners after that.
> ...


.... and we're also RICHER!!


----------



## Randwicked (Jan 29, 2004)

harkerb said:


> I'm nor labelling anyone a racist. One just need to be very careful and on the guard about peoples' motives for doing racially based censuses. Black people all over the world have always been the victims of racial hatred, and it would be ignorant and utterly stupid to think that everything is well between the various different races and ethnicities.
> Australia is hardly the racial Utopia you'd like to make it out to be. It's not a very friendly place for peole who are not white. You fail to mention that the South African cricketeer were booed this year on the cricket field for being "kaffers"- a racially derogitive term for our non white players. Nor did you mention the racial riots in Australian cities recently. What about the Hanson factor? So please save us the crap. You country likes to throw non white people in search of an honest life in concentration camps. Now we know Australia has been a concentration camp years ago, but it's time to move on. It's absolutely absurd that a whole continent is inhabited by a population of less than 30 million (90%+ white immigrants). Australia should be devided by the UN into smaller countries where people from other overcrowded countries could move freely to.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow, Monkey has yet again managed to surpass even his own level of arrogance and ignorance.

hno:

By your logic, we have more diversity, are wealthier, more beautiful women, :blahblah: so Northern Europe can go **** off or bow to its American masters.

:|


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

^ "North American masters"? Master of what? Hip-hop? 

The EU has a larger GDP than the US measured by both PPP and nominal measures of GDP. Europe as a whole has a larger economy than North America too (most of it generated in northern Europe of course....). We are your masters. And your girls are the fattest in the world and I don't think your cities are as varied and diverse either. New York gets far fewer immigrants than London these days and speaks fewer languages too. New York has slightly fewer Michelin starred restaurants than London and New York's starred restaurnats offer less varied cusines. New York has fewer global connections than London just like very other city on the planet. You can't even buy decent French baguettes in New York. We are better than you. Bow down to us....


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

I think France is truely multiracial nation.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Monkey said:


> ^ "North American masters"? Master of what? Hip-hop?
> 
> The EU has a larger GDP than the US measured by both PPP and nominal measures of GDP. Europe as a whole has a larger economy than North America too (most of it generated in northern Europe of course....). We are your masters. And your girls are the fattest in the world and I don't think your cities are as varied and diverse either. New York gets far fewer immigrants than London these days and speaks fewer languages too. We are better than you....


:blahblah:

Certainly need to wake up, especially as a Briton, as to which country is Europe is world reknown for its bitchdom to the US. Here's a hint. It across _La Manche_

EU has a larger GDP as a whole, but how about just Northern Europe? And as a whole, the EU only has 50% more population than the US! :laugh:

As the rest of the your post all I got to say is: :blahblah:

Britain is getting as fat as we are and more quickly.

Need to take a look at the likes of Jennifer Lopez, Cindy Crawford, and the other natural beauties that populate these fair lands. And as the Asians that you harp about, this country is crawling with 3 million of them of the female kind. 

Any stats to back up your immigration stats? Highly doubt it.


----------



## premutos (Mar 17, 2006)

^^ jennifer lopez beautiful? 

only if you like low class hood nuyorican girls

I personally prefer REAL LATIN AMERICAN girls, not posers born in the US like J Lo


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

DonQui said:


> :blahblah:
> 
> Certainly need to wake up, especially as a Briton, as to which country is Europe is world reknown for its bitchdom to the US. Here's a hint. It across _La Manche_


My bitchdom isn't towards America but towards you. 


DonQui said:


> EU has a larger GDP as a whole, but how about just Northern Europe?


Northern Europe has a much bigger economy than northern North America!


DonQui said:


> And as a whole, the EU only has 50% more population than the US! :laugh:


And Luxembourg is richer than the US. Who cares? Bigger is better. 


DonQui said:


> Britain is getting as fat as we are and more quickly.


We will never be as fat as you. 


DonQui said:


> Need to take a look at the likes of Jennifer Lopez, Cindy Crawford, and the other natural beauties that populate these fair lands.


Keira Knightley, Kate Moss, Naomi Campbell, Thandie Newton, Vanessa Mae, Liz Hurley, Kate Beckinsale, Joan Collins, Elizabeth Taylor, Audrey Hepburn etc etc....


DonQui said:


> And as the Asians that you harp about, this country is crawling with 3 million of them.


There are nearly 3 million Asians in Britain too - far more per capita than the US. I suppose I'll have to define "Asia" to you next.... :|


DonQui said:


> Any stats to back up your immigration stats? Highly doubt it.


The US Census via the Economist will provide - UK/London immigration has hit new records every year since:


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Interesting note on the immigration. :yes:

Oh well, the city is plenty diverse for me.  It is just that we do not have as much space as sprawling London does to fit more people. :rofl:

But aside from this valid point, as to the rest of your post: :blahblah:

Yet AGAIN Monkey has managed to turn another thread to be pompous about London and/or Britain. :|


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Bah, the US is more powerful and important than Europe. You bow down to _us!_ 

BTW; look at the US obesity rates right now. That's where the UK is projected to be in 5 years Granted, we'll still be fatter...but you know.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

^ Naah we'll never be as fat as you guys. We are getting more fat people these days but the really serious obesity does seem to be perculiarly American. Very few Brits get _that_ fat. I blame the hormones in your beef (banned in the EU) and the suburban car culture/lifestyle. As for myself I'll never be fat.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Anyway back to black Europe....

I reckon London, Paris, Amsterdam, Birmingham, Marseille etc have the most blacks as a proportion of the population. However there are now black populations in almost every western EU country. Here is an old Economist article about Britain's changing black population:


*Out of Africa*
Oct 7th 2004 | TOXTETH
From The Economist print edition

*Britain's immigrants used to come from its former colonies. Now they come from all over the world—especially Africa*










TOXTETH has not changed much since 1981, when it suffered one of Britain's worst riots. The Liverpool neighbourhood is still so neglected that, in some streets, not a single house is occupied. It remains overwhelmingly a black area. But one thing has changed. According to Mohamed Osman, a Somali immigrant who runs a telephone centre in the heart of Toxteth, black Africans now outnumber West Indians and their British-born descendants—a group that he refers to as “blacks”. “And there are more of us arriving every day,” says Mr Osman, with a touch of pride.

For much of the 20th century, immigrants into Britain followed, in reverse, the paths trodden by imperial administrators. Ex-colonies in Ireland, the West Indies and the Indian subcontinent supplied the largest groups of settlers. But history and proximity matter less these days. Since 1999, countries outside the Commonwealth and the European Union have been larger net exporters of people to Britain than the other two sources combined. 

One result is the transformation observed in Toxteth by Mr Osman. The 1991 census recorded fewer than half as many black Africans as Afro-Caribbeans in Britain. In 2001, the numbers were 485,000 and 566,000. Since then, the balance has tipped. Four out of the past five quarterly Labour Force Surveys estimate the black African population as equal to or greater than the Afro-Caribbean population, and the most recent survey puts them well ahead at 618,000. The oldest ethnic minority group to arrive in Britain in any numbers has been overtaken by the newest.

Immigration and asylum are part of the reason: last year, African settlers outnumbered West Indians by almost ten to one. But the way the groups behave in Britain also explains the speed of change. Many newly arrived black Africans have large families, while West Indian households are as small as those of whites. That helps to explain why, in 2001, 55% of black Africans in Britain were under the age of 30, compared to just 37% of Afro-Caribbeans.

It isn't just that the older minority group is having fewer babies; thanks to integration, it is having fewer Afro-Caribbean babies. The 2001 census showed that white and black mixed-race children outnumbered “pure” Afro-Caribbean children four to three; such children may well identify themselves as black, but are unlikely to feel much kinship with the West Indies. It is a different story among black Africans, where children born to two black parents are three and a half times as numerous as children with one white parent. 

Strong ties to countries of origin reinforce black Africans' insularity. Neighbourhoods are characterised not so much by ethnic grocers and restaurants as by long-distance telephone centres and internet cafés. Last year, Britain spent more time on the phone to Ghana than to Jamaica, according to Telegeography Research. Money flows, too. But such links do not mean the new arrivals are less tied to Britain. Last year, new British citizens from Somalia outnumbered Australians, Canadians, Jamaicans and Americans put together. They are a classic example of what Steve Vertovec, an Oxford geographer, calls a “transnational” community—one that exists in more than one place.

Oddly, the sea change in Britain's ethnic minority population has gone virtually unnoticed by politicians and pressure groups, for whom the word “black” connotes West Indian origins just as surely as, in America, it implies a history of enslavement. The quietness of the black African advance may be explained by the fact that many have settled in Afro-Caribbean areas, where they are “invisible” to outsiders. But it is also because the new arrivals haven't forced the government to engage with them. As Cyril Matuwidi, of Zacca Lisanga, a Congolese expatriate outfit, puts it, “We haven't revealed ourselves yet.”

One way that ethnic groups force governments to engage with them, of course, is to be hopeless. That is not the case for black Africans—or, at least, not universally. Single-parent households are considerably rarer than among Afro-Caribbeans. Anglophone immigrants from countries like Nigeria and Ghana are aspirational; thanks mostly to them, 38% of black African adults hold higher educational qualifications—more than any other ethnic group. But younger arrivals from war-torn nations are not faring so well. In tests at school, black Africans now perform almost exactly as well as Afro-Caribbeans—that is, badly. 

Eventually, weight of numbers will force engagement. Simon Woolley, head of Operation Black Vote, a non-partisan group, says that black Africans are becoming more politically engaged, although they still lag far behind other minority ethnic groups. Toxteth recently elected its first Somali councillor, who claims to be the only one in the country. For the moment, remember that the next time you hear a politician banging on about the problems of black youth, they are not talking about all black youth, nor even the majority.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Randwicked said:


>


So Randwicked, which one is you, or is Australia simply invested by dumb Trolls, huh? "Goodanya mate!" You do make your country real proud.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Jesus. I should have known this thread would spiral rapidly down the toilet.


----------

